# 괜잖아 - Can it be used in describing food?



## Jgon

I know that 괜잖아(요). mean "I'm/It's okay," and 괜잖아(요)? means "Are/Is you/it okay?" or "Are you okay with that?" 
but can it be used to describe a food that's not 맛있어 but not 맛없어 either?

Or say, describing a person's looks and say 괜잖아(요).


----------



## Kross

When the expression, ~괜찮아요, is used for food, it ususally means it tastes good. When it is said that someone is 괜찮아요, it has a good chance to mean he/she has a good personality rather than a good-looking. Sometimes it can mean both.


----------



## Jgon

But how, then, would you say that the food is "Okay"?


----------



## Kross

That would be one of these expressions depending on how you define the okay. 

음식 괜찮네.
음식 좋은데.
음식 맛있네.
and more...


----------



## Jgon

I mean "okay" as in it's not good but it's bad either.


----------



## Kross

Do you mean that 괜찮아요 is placed between good and bad like so-so? And then, you can just say, "음식 나름 괜찮네." or "음식 나쁘지 않네."


----------



## Jgon

Oohh. Thanks again!


----------

